# How would you insulate this? Cathedral ceiling (scissor style) PICS



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would install vertical blocking to within 1 1/2" of the roof sheathing over the top plates. Install baffles along the roof sheathing up high enough to clear the height of the insulation you plan to install.
You could use fiberglass batt insulation. You could blow in the insulation material of your choice. Cellulose, fiberglass, etc...
You could even spray in closed cell foam.
Ron
There is a single vapor barrier installed. If you want to use 6 mil plastic, use unfaced batts. The problem with stapling the batts to the stud face, is it's harder to drywall because you can't see the studs. I like unfaced insulation with plastic. The vapor barrier is uniform without the gaps you get with the faced insulation. You should also seal the electric boxes from behind or you'll get air leakage in this area.


----------



## SNC (Dec 5, 2008)

Id use the baffles and bats. I like to furr out ceilings with 1x2 strips running perpindicular to the trusses every 16". This is something I picked up while working in R.I. Mass. years ago. I made fun of it when I was there but find myself doing it now. Helps straighten out the trusses and makes a smoother ceiling. But it is a bit more work.


----------



## Ininkus (Dec 28, 2008)

Okay, whatcha guys think...

1. Install plastic to the ceiling truss, blow in insulation, then drywall.

2. Just drywall and then blow in on top of the drywall.

3. Install faced batts with the highest R value I can fit in the space. 

Going for ease and cost effective (as always).

Thanks!


----------



## SNC (Dec 5, 2008)

I say number 3
second pic number 2
forget about number 1 your asking for a disaster


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I prefer batts myself
As said make sure you install the vents to allow the soffit vents to work


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

I take notice that your walls are 2x4 construction, what state do you live in?


----------



## Ininkus (Dec 28, 2008)

Michigan.

Althought I wish I had 2x6 so I could go with a higher R value, almost all newer houses in the area (including mine) are 2x4 constructed.


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

I wonder if you are supposed to insulate on the exterior with foam in your situation. I can hardly believe that you can build a 2x4 wall and have enough insulation to meet code. A lot of buildings are going to 2x4 but including foam on the exterior to meet code.


----------



## Ininkus (Dec 28, 2008)

As far as I understand the code... we have to have siding (obviously) and now wrap on the OSB (actually this is just in the last couple years), but other than that nothing is required. 

I hope not anyway... all I have is the above!


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

http://blogpublic.lib.msu.edu/index.php/2008/12/13/michigan-energy-code-requires-stronger-i?blog=33 I could be wrong on this, but it appears the walls must meet R-21. Worth checking into.


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

One more item, I've also noticed a can light in your pic. In my state (Washinton) you would not be allowed to start insulating before an electrical inspection has passed and had an "ok to cover".


----------



## Ininkus (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Mop in Hand...

I have already passed my electrical and building (rough in) inspections, so I feel confidant moving forward.

As far as the R21 in the walls; yes that writing suggests that as of Dec 08 new construction will require R21, but my excuse is going to be that this project was started in Aug of 08 and therefore doesn't require it. Since my inspection was just a couple weeks ago and there was never ever any mention of my insulation being below acceptable, I am going to continue as is. I'd like to see how they are going to pull off R21 in the walls of all the new houses popping up around here....? Build the walls with 2x8's!? Cover the whole thing with foam!?


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

R-19 in the walls, R-38 in the ceiling is what is required in this state and has been required for at least 20 years?. Maybe? Hard to recall. I do know an R-21 will fit into a 2 x 6 space. It just surprised me to see that not everyone is required to insulate to at least R-19. With the cost of heating and cooling going up all the time, it just makes sense to do so. Good luck on project.


----------

